
A brief history of graphics on the web and WebGPU - AshleysBrain
https://www.construct.net/en/blogs/ashleys-blog-2/brief-history-graphics-web-1517
======
aliswe
Hey ashley, nice to see Construct progressing. You may not remember me but I'm
bornemix from the CT forums.

Hope all is well!

